# sushi,passed on



## sharon (Aug 16, 2009)

I had another 8weeks with sushi before he passed on thanks to advise from here,lovery little fish


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss :'(
At least he had a good home and knew he was loved.


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry...hugs.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------

